# White Van Man



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Any advice on finding a chap with a van?

Move in in two weeks, and will need to buy a load of stuff - cooker / fridge freezer etc etc.

first month cash-crunch means Dubizzle ads for second hand stuff, rather than new, but it would seem i need a bloke with a van.

Any advice on finding a cheap delivery bloke, or worth hiring a van for a weekend?


similarly - any leaving and want rid of a house full of stuff?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's easy to get a man, or two, with a van. You just have to go to one of the places the guys hang around to be hired. Choose which size truck you want, how much help and then negotiate a price with them.

There are usually trucks on the main Barsha through road near Lulu and in several places in Al Quoz.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Last appliance i bought off dubizzle was a dishwasher. I've got a trolley, the most useful thing I've bought here, do I wheeled it out into the street and waited til a 5 seat taxi came along. Popped it in the luggage compartment and with a 20 dhs tip on top of the fare I was home.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I have a guy that works with his brother for a lot more realistic price than what some of the guys behind Lulu try and get away with. Recommended him before on here and had no complaints.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

*White van man*



Mr Rossi said:


> I have a guy that works with his brother for a lot more realistic price than what some of the guys behind Lulu try and get away with. Recommended him before on here and had no complaints.


I might trouble you for those contact details on my arrival! Tempting to offload all my stuff on ebay while in the UK and buy new @ Carrefour! 

Silly question, but what type of 3 pin plugs are used? Will find out when I come over to scope things out in a few weeks, but unsure whether to pack the coffee machine or flog it now!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Same as the UK plug over here, you'll have no worries at all on that front.


----------



## FromLondon (Jul 5, 2013)

*Help with Van man*



Mr Rossi said:


> I have a guy that works with his brother for a lot more realistic price than what some of the guys behind Lulu try and get away with. Recommended him before on here and had no complaints.


Hey mate,
Can you share the details of the van man and his bro? Need to shift some stuff between houses.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

FromLondon said:


> Hey mate,
> Can you share the details of the van man and his bro? Need to shift some stuff between houses.
> Thanks,
> Al


Can't post phone numbers on the main forum but PM me when you've made 5 posts.


----------

